# Gotta Love 18 year olds....



## GoingLoud (Mar 4, 2011)

"we need to start an IV."

"**** You!!"

"but you were in a serious MVA and your shoulder is dislocated, we would like to give you pain medication."

"**** YOU! don't come near me with that needle or i will scream! i want my MOM!"

"It needs to be done for the hospital"

"**** you you *****!"

in the end we just transported....


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 4, 2011)

GoingLoud said:


> "we need to start an IV."
> 
> "**** You!!"
> 
> ...



I'm 18. What's your point?

Let's not make the general assumption that all of them are immature and jerks. It's more the nature of the event. Wouldn't you be freaked out if you were in a wreck. You could say the same thing about ant age group in this scenario.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 4, 2011)

18 yos I'm usually able to talk down off of that cliff.  I have better lines than "it needs to be done for the hospital."

My biggest trouble demographic is men in their 30s.  Those are the only ones who really don't seem to listen to me.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 4, 2011)

I love 18 year old girls!


Oh... different needle.


----------



## zmedic (Mar 4, 2011)

I get older and they stay the same age.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 4, 2011)

I've noticed 18 year old males tend to be very stoic when the medic doing the IV is an attractive female lol I did have a 35 year old 350 pound giant of a guy go into near hysterics once over a medic trying to get a line started though.


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 4, 2011)

GoingLoud said:


> "we need to start an IV."
> 
> "**** You!!"
> 
> ...



Except for the "I want my mom" part—and sometimes, even including that—this could very easily be an 80 y/o woman, too.

The best cursing and use of foul language I've ever heard has come from oldsters. Youngsters think they know how to use that kind of language but they don't know :censored::censored::censored::censored: compared to some of the old people I've encountered.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 4, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I love 18 year old girls!
> 
> 
> Oh... different needle.



If you are comparable for a needle you're not going to be getting any 18yos.

Try a little more then "This has to be done for the hospital". That's a crap cop out line.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 4, 2011)

JJR512 said:


> Except for the "I want my mom" part—and sometimes, even including that—this could very easily be an 80 y/o woman, too.
> 
> The best cursing and use of foul language I've ever heard has come from oldsters. Youngsters think they know how to use that kind of language but they don't know :censored::censored::censored::censored: compared to some of the old people I've encountered.



"I want my mom" CAN be an 80y/o demented patient. Trust me. My partner was the patient's doctor and I was the patient's mother. Good times.


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sasha said:


> "I want my mom" CAN be an 80y/o demented patient. Trust me. My partner was the patient's doctor and I was the patient's mother. Good times.



Yes...that's why I included the "and sometimes, even including that" note.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 4, 2011)

Sasha said:


> "I want my mom" CAN be an 80y/o demented patient. Trust me. My partner was the patient's doctor and I was the patient's mother. Good times.



At least she's got dementia to fall back on as an excuse.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 4, 2011)

zmedic said:


> I get older and they stay the same age.



Just keep livin' man...


----------



## firecoins (Mar 4, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> 18 yos I'm usually able to talk down off of that cliff.  I have better lines than "it needs to be done for the hospital."
> 
> My biggest trouble demographic is men in their 30s.  Those are the only ones who really don't seem to listen to me.



I didn't hear a word you said.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 4, 2011)

JJR512 said:


> Yes...that's why I included the "and sometimes, even including that" note.



I'm dumb and can't read.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 4, 2011)

Usually "I need this to give you pain medicine if you need it later" does the trick for me. 

If they refuse the IV, IN is the bees knees though. Everyone had the right to self determination.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 4, 2011)

firecoins said:


> I didn't hear a word you said.



You sound familiar.  My husband got a note from his work physical that stated he had hearing loss in the range of- you guessed it- my voice.  Damned sirens.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 4, 2011)

I dunno about the mid thirties crowd, but being a early-mid twenties male, I fully admit we are stubborn and completely stupid when it comes to listening to advice.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 4, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I dunno about the mid thirties crowd, but being a early-mid twenties male, I fully admit we are stubborn and completely stupid when it comes to listening to advice.



Uh, doesn't that apply to all males?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 4, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Uh, doesn't that apply to all males?



I want to argue, but I'm not sure I have any proof to support a rebuttal.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 5, 2011)

*behavioral standpoint*



katgrl2003 said:


> Uh, doesn't that apply to all males?



Males in their 30s usually fall into the role of "the provider." 

As they have children, the female is usually the primary caregiver for them and as such has her affection needs filled largely by them.

As a compensatory mechanism for the decrease in being the object of affection, the males usually resort to insulative compensatory mechanisms like seeing their value as their position in their profession or society. 

In most societies, the male is raised in a military type of environment. The lack of personal connection causes insulation usually in a pseudosoldier type mentality. 

Which face it, if your personal value is a reflection of your social or professional postion, who would want to see themselves as the private over the General?


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 5, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> Males in their 30s usually fall into the role of "the provider."
> 
> As they have children, the female is usually the primary caregiver for them and as such has her affection needs filled largely by them.
> 
> ...



Hey, good post.  

Sociology is awesome.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 5, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Hey, good post.
> 
> Sociology is awesome.



Thanks.

That was my observation.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 5, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> Thanks.
> 
> That was my observation.



As I "grow up," I find that the more I try to understand how the brains in the guys I work with function, the more I can get them to do what I want.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 6, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> As I "grow up," I find that the more I try to understand how the brains in the guys I work with function, the more I can get them to do what I want.



I think it is interesting that so much time in healthcare is spent on developing psychology and the later periods or major life changes are either not mentioned or glazed over entirely.

For me, I look for the biological basis more than the psych or social, but my friends who do psych and sociology have noticed considerable overlap.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 6, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Sociology is awesome.



The only thing I remember about my sociology class is the teacher talking about, "the McDonaldization of American culture." :wacko:


----------



## AndyK (Mar 6, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> As I "grow up," I find that the more I try to understand how the brains in the guys I work with function, the more I can get them to do what I want.



You're gonna have to make a decision on that whole growing up and being a paramedic thing... you can't do both! B)


----------



## Anjel (Mar 6, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> I think it is interesting that so much time in healthcare is spent on developing psychology and the later periods or major life changes are either not mentioned or glazed over entirely.
> 
> For me, I look for the biological basis more than the psych or social, but my friends who do psych and sociology have noticed considerable overlap.



Does your head ever hurt? From having such a huge brain? lol


----------



## medicRob (Mar 6, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> I think it is interesting that so much time in healthcare is spent on developing psychology and the later periods or major life changes are either not mentioned or glazed over entirely.
> 
> For me, I look for the biological basis more than the psych or social, but my friends who do psych and sociology have noticed considerable overlap.



One of my favorite textbooks is Biological Psychology: An Introduction to Behavioral, Cognitive, and Clinical Neuroscience by Breedlove, et al. 








I was gonna take Biological Psychology in college after I completed my Abnormal Psychology course, but I ended up taking Structure and Function of the Cerebral Cortex instead.  Still, it didn't stop me from buying the textbook.


----------



## Bon-Tech (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks like a great read, pricey though. Worth the money for medic students?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 6, 2011)

Bon-Tech said:


> Looks like a great read, pricey though. Worth the money for medic students?



Not really. The focus of this book is on biological mechanisms responsible for everything from consciousness to the mechanisms of the amygdala that facilitate fear and the underlying biochemical processes responsible for these various interactions and systems as they relate to the various neurotransmitters and their functions. 

A medic student would be better served purchasing a textbook on cardiology, anatomy & physiology, pathophysiology, or patient assessment as opposed to bio psych. The brain just happens to be my particular emphasis in medicine (TBI and Neuro Crit Care), o I love learning everything I can about it.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 6, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Does your head ever hurt? From having such a huge brain? lol



No, when it comes to brains, it is the connections, not the size that matters 

It is hard to get a good night's rest though.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 6, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> No, when it comes to brains, it is the connections, not the size that matters
> 
> It is hard to get a good night's rest though.


----------



## Emma (Mar 6, 2011)

You know, I must be doing something wrong.

I get F*** YOU, YOU F***  after telling 18 year olds (and most recently, 14 year olds) that they have to sit in a specific chair in the front of the room.

Maybe I should start saying they should be glad I dont have a needle in my hand!


----------



## medicRob (Mar 6, 2011)

Emma said:


> You know, I must be doing something wrong.
> 
> I get F*** YOU, YOU F***  after telling 18 year olds (and most recently, 14 year olds) that they have to sit in a specific chair in the front of the room.
> 
> Maybe I should start saying they should be glad I dont have a needle in my hand!



I found a particularly mean approach to teaching, and a way to have fun with it. I found that the best way to deal with the issue of individuals making less than 50% on a test is to write the following note on the top of their test:

"See me after class"

When they say, "Did you want to see me?"

Say "No, I just wanted to make sure you could read after a performance like that."


---
Find a creative way to deal with the chair situation, have a little fun.


----------



## Emma (Mar 6, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I found a particularly mean approach to teaching, and a way to have fun with it. I found that the best way to deal with the issue of individuals making less than 50% on a test is to write the following note on the top of their test:
> 
> "See me after class"
> 
> ...



I keep a bucket of cold water under my desk. Room temp water feels pretty darn cold.  Settles them right down.


----------

